# Best electric smoker to buy



## Jaspreet (Nov 17, 2019)

What’s the best electric smoker to buy? 
there are so many brands yet they all have their issues of false temps etc.. my current dynaglow won’t even get to 225monitoring temp with my own temp probe that i verified in boiling water Etc, any ways i don’t want to use that smoker.. so im looking for a small to medium sized smoker


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 17, 2019)

I do not have an electric however, many smokers on this forum have one. The most discussed on SMF is the Masterbuilt or MES for short. Bearcarver has an awesome thread telling all you could ever want to know about the MES.


----------



## S-met (Nov 17, 2019)

What is your budget? Under 200? 350? 5-6-700? 1000+.
Set&forget out of the box or wanting/willing to mod?

There can be a big difference between the $2-400 and the $6-800+ models. Check out Masterbuilt (a solid unit, but you can easily spend another 2-300 on upgrades mods). Or you can spend more on a Smokin-it or Cookshack.


----------



## Jaspreet (Nov 17, 2019)

Set&forget out of the box no mods.. really just want to leave it the way it comes

im looking to just only do ribs and chicken..

I want electric
Should i do wood or pellet?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2019)

The most reasonable, no mods needed, plug it in and cook is the Smoken-it line. 
For JUST Ribs and Chicken, any MES will do the job, No Mod other than a separate Therm to measure cabinet and meat temp. But that should be on your purchase list with Any Smoker you buy. If you want to smoke stuff that takes longer than 6 hours for Ribs, and you will, you will want to get an A-MAZE-N Pellet Maze or Pellet Tube for the MES or to Cold Smoke in any Smoker you choose...JJ


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 18, 2019)

I've got a Smokin-It and don't have any complaints. Customer service is excellant (3 yr warranty) and its built like a tank, very well insulated. I use a Smoke dual probe thermo with it. Set it and forget it. You can burn wood chunks, chips, or cold smoke with an A-MAZE-N tray using pellets or saw dust. They usually have holiday and Black Friday sales 10 % off IIRC and usually throw in an accessory or two  with the sale price.
https://www.smokin-it.com/


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 18, 2019)

The older and no frills Smokin-It models are very affordable these days.


----------



## Murray (Nov 18, 2019)

If your not in a big hurry, the used market has some good deals.


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 18, 2019)

I am on my 2nd MES 40.  When/if this one dies, I plan to get a 3rd.

I also have a traditional Brinkmann Smoker (charcoal/chunks)...I use this for high temp smokes

I have had a Brinkmann electric bullet-type smoker (entry level stuff, but worked well - now out of business) and have used my brother in laws Oklahoma Joe Offset Smoker (not a fan - too much fire fiddling for my liking).


----------



## Jaspreet (Nov 18, 2019)

I was deciding between these two MES units does the big difference in the heating element watts a big deal? I Do live in Ohio if that has anything to do with maintaining smoker temp with it being cold outside during the winter months..


MES 430|S
800w cooking element and 150w Custom Smoke element
————

MES 440|S
1200w cooking element and 150w Custom Smoke element

——

Mes340g
No heating spec available ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2019)

1200W struggles with a full 40" Smoker. No way the 800W would be able to keep up in cold weather...JJ


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 18, 2019)

Bearcarver
 is the one to ask on this...

My two cents worth - 

I would go with the MES40 over the 30...Simply put - you can smoke small things in an MES40 but the MES30 may make you cut some bigger items to size so they fit.   
As for the 800W versus the 1200W unit...I would want to know what all is on the same circuit breaker as the smoker.  400 more watts may cause some issues, especially on an older home like mine.  But if I could manage the load, I would go with the 1200W unit.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 18, 2019)

If you want an alternative to MES, I would suggest a Smokin-It smoker.  I much prefer using my Smokin-It #3 over the MES 30 that was my first smoker.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 18, 2019)

I much prefer using my Smokin-it #3, Smokin Tex 1400 or Cookshack SM008 over my MES30.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2019)

Jaspreet said:


> What’s the best electric smoker to buy?
> there are so many brands yet they all have their issues of false temps etc.. my current dynaglow won’t even get to 225monitoring temp with my own temp probe that i verified in boiling water Etc, any ways i don’t want to use that smoker.. so im looking for a small to medium sized smoker





Jaspreet said:


> Set&forget out of the box no mods.. really just want to leave it the way it comes
> 
> im looking to just only do ribs and chicken..
> 
> ...





Jaspreet said:


> I was deciding between these two MES units does the big difference in the heating element watts a big deal? I Do live in Ohio if that has anything to do with maintaining smoker temp with it being cold outside during the winter months..




The Best one per the $$$ in my book is the MES, and the best model is the MES 40 Generation #2.5.  No Mods needed, except it works better to use an Amazing "AMNPS", instead of the built in smoke generator.

You should have a set of Digital Wireless Therms too---Something similar to the Maverick "ET-732".

Here's more on how to tell them apart & which one is best:
Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)
MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)

As for the 800W and 1200W elements:
If you have an MES 30 the 800W is probably enough in both your "Ohio" and My "Pennsy", but the 1200W in an MES 40 is better all the way around.

Bear


----------



## Jaspreet (Nov 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> The Best one per the $$$ in my book is the MES, and the best model is the MES 40 Generation #2.5.  No Mods needed, except it works better to use an Amazing "AMNPS", instead of the built in smoke generator.
> Bear


MES has a pellet smoker i see, i see a lot of people recommending the amnps so would it be just better to buy a pellet smoker?


----------



## Jaspreet (Nov 18, 2019)

*MES 440|S Bluetooth Digital Electric Smoker









						MES 440|S Bluetooth Digital Electric Smoker
					

When given the right tools, anything can be mastered. Designed specifically with the barbecue enthusiast in mind, the MES 440S Bluetooth Digital Electric Smoker features innovation both a novice and a pro will appreciate.  Perfect slow-smoked flavor with five different smoke settings of the...




					www.masterbuilt.com
				




1200w cooking element and 150w Custom Smoke element*


----------



## Slow42 (Nov 18, 2019)

Jaspreet l‘ve also been looking for an electric smoker. The MES 440S has a lot of appeal but look at the reviews especially from Amazon they are horrendous.  There has to be a better unit out there than this especially for that kind of money.  I’m in no hurry as I have a jerry rigged electric smoker I’m using now. Looking forward to see what one you chose and hopefully whey.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2019)

Jaspreet said:


> *MES 440|S Bluetooth Digital Electric Smoker
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We talked about this "MES 440" on here before:
Last I heard it wasn't out yet, but I believe it will be about $600 base price, and with so many exciting additions to the normal MES it's bound to have a couple years worth of problems. IMHO I would stay away from it, myself.

Bear

Bear


----------



## Jaspreet (Nov 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> We talked about this "MES 440" on here before:
> Last I heard it wasn't out yet, but I believe it will be about $600 base price, and with so many exciting additions to the normal MES it's bound to have a couple years worth of problems. IMHO I would stay away from it, myself.
> 
> Bear
> ...



Can you send the link exactly to what 40 series MES You recommend i look into?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2019)

This sounds like a sweet smoker. But the reviews are horrible! Apparently, once again, Masterbuilt has released a new smoker before they get all the bugs and Chinese quality control issues worked out. Sad really...JJ


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 18, 2019)

His post #15 shows the recommendation


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2019)

Jaspreet said:


> Can you send the link exactly to what 40 series MES You recommend i look into?




The last 4 pictures in Post #1 of this link (below) are the inside & outside pics of the MES 40 Gen #2.5.  That's the one I use exclusively for the last few years, and the one I like the best:

MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Nov 18, 2019)

Jaspreet said:


> MES has a pellet smoker i see, i see a lot of people recommending the amnps so would it be just better to buy a pellet smoker?



Hi there and welcome!

The AMNPS burns pellets for perfect smoke for up to 12 hours without having to attend to it.  
A pellet smoker will burn pellets for both heat and smoke... because it burns them to heat the smoker you get less smoker since higher temperatures produce less smoke.

They do two different things.  The MES with the AMNPS is the best of both worlds with electric heat and then smoke from pellets independent of the heat AND you don't have to mess with either AND pellets are cheap for the amount you get AND a 40 pound bag of pellets for smokin from an AMNPS will last a LOOOONG time before you need more pellets for producing smoke.

I hope this clears things up on the AMNPS  for producing smoke in an MES versus a pellet smoker :)


----------



## Jaspreet (Nov 18, 2019)

MES 40 Gen #2.5
What’s the manufacturer full model number on it.. it’s hard to just find it by generation .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2019)

Jaspreet said:


> MES 40 Gen #2.5
> What’s the manufacturer full model number on it.. it’s hard to just find it by generation .



Model # 20070315
Going by Model Numbers is not always helpful.
However here's the back of my MES 40 Gen #2.5, with the Model # on it:


----------



## Slow42 (Nov 19, 2019)

*Masterbuilt 40" Digital Electric Smoker with Window & Remote*
by Masterbuilt|
Item # 980210834
|
Model # 20075315
Sam’s Club 219.98 Black Friday  Online only Free shipping.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2019)

It appears 20070315 has been discontinued. A search gave only parts available. However, it appears Model number 20076718 is the new designation available in a couple of places including Amazon...JJ


----------



## Slow42 (Nov 19, 2019)

It appears that  Model # 20075315 is generation 2.5.  It also may being discontinued but is for sale at several other businesses at a much higher price. You don’t have to be a member of Sams Club to purchase this smoker but you will pay more of it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2019)

20075315 is a Mod 2 with the slanted dip pan and small water pan. While some folks had no issues, that model had a lot of problems. Bear can give more details...JJ


----------



## Jaspreet (Nov 19, 2019)

Ordered the smoker , stay tuned to see which one i bought!!!! lol


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> 20075315 is a Mod 2 with the slanted dip pan and small water pan. While some folks had no issues, that model had a lot of problems. Bear can give more details...JJ


Have that unit. Works good completely gutted out, PID, and mailbox mod. Had trouble with all standard components, replacements did not take care of issues.


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 21, 2019)

Jaspreet said:


> Ordered the smoker , stay tuned to see which one i bought!!!! lol


Sorry but it's more like " I just ordered my first Smoker" You ain't done yet! Toy's and more Toy's


----------



## Jaspreet (Nov 26, 2019)

Here she is masterbuilt 440s


----------



## dr k (Nov 26, 2019)

Excalibur! I'm not sure what the manual says but others mentioned the first setting on the independent chip/chunk burner is for chips and 2-5 is for chunks.


----------



## Jaspreet (Nov 26, 2019)

I have the setting on number 1 smoke and it catches my dry apple chips on fire.. i just use the AMNPS tube 12”


----------



## dr k (Nov 26, 2019)

Jaspreet said:


> I have the setting on number 1 smoke and it catches my dry apple chips on fire.. i just use the AMNPS tube 12”


Wow, 1st setting flames chips. I like chunks better in my kamado so I guess if I'd try wood in your smoker a chunk would be my choice. You've got that solved with the tube. I use the tube in my kamado to cold smoke for a couple hours before finishing burgers, steaks and other grilled foods and the tray for the Mes.


----------



## Jaspreet (Nov 27, 2019)

Yeah i bought this 40lb competition blend made by pitboss at Lowe’s 


			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pit-Boss-40-lb-Wood-Pellets/1000332371
		


Load up the tube i get 5 hours of smoke no worries of fire or reloading!! I guess once i run out i will try chunks.

with this MES 440s smoker i turned the smoker box element off ..


----------



## dr k (Nov 27, 2019)

Just to make sure the independent smoker box works over a cook since it's there and paid for.  Pellets in a tube or maze is the way to go.


----------



## Jaspreet (Nov 27, 2019)

Yeah for sure!!

i did baby back ribs the other day
225 and monitoring with an inkbird 
It keeps pretty good accurate temp
225-323 it ranges

i did 1.5-2.5-1 and sauced last 30 min

fall off the bone but the meat was a little dry

2.5 in foil packet with apple juice


----------

